# Watch out for teff



## Julia372 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I'm writing because I had a severe reaction to teff flour and want to let you all know to be careful with it.

I got tired of buckwheat flour and wanted to try something different, so I put one tablespoon of teff flour in a loaf of quick bread which I use for snacks. I ate it twice a day on Monday, Tuesday, and yesterday, Wednesday.

As I was getting ready to leave work yesterday I got severe stomach cramps. I went to the restroom and felt I would throw up, which is rare. I continued to have cramps and did throw up after I got back to my desk. The cramps were so bad I had to lie down on the couch in the hallway and wait for them to pass. I dozed off and they were gone about 40 minutes later. From when the cramps and vomiting started to when I dozed off was about 45 minutes.

As far as I can remember I've only vomited twice since 1990. This was a very severe reaction unlike my usual symptoms of functional dyspepsia. Up to the time the cramps started my symptoms hadn't been much worse than usual. I had cramps that woke me up Tuesday night, but no nausea.

A quick google last night indicates others have also had severe cramps and bloating from eating food with teff.

Teff is a food from Africa. Maybe it's too different for our Western systems. Maybe there's something they do with preparation in Africa that we don't know to do.

Whatever it is, be careful with teff. I suggest not using it because it doesn't have much flavor anyway. It looks as if it would be flavorful, but it's not.

I also posted this in the General forum to cover all bases.


----------

